# My Idolos



## naeff002 (Nov 5, 2010)

My Idolomantis are housed in a tank from 40x40x60. The bin has a back wall where the Idolomantissen keep themself steady and on the sides I have mosquito netting stuck here, where they can hold on. The top is made of steel mesh, but below I've placed the musquito mesh because I find it better for gripping. Also there are many branches in the terrarium, mainly so they can not molt in the front, where the glass is still thers.







The temperature is during the day between 28 and 36 degrees. I get this through 2 heat lamp above the terrarium, there are each 35W. At night the temperature is between 20 and 25 degrees. I have the humidity around 60% during the day and at night around 85%.

Some of the animals


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 5, 2010)

Man, they're fat and well fed! Nice pics!


----------



## Seattle79 (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 6, 2010)

Very very nice! is that 40x40x60 cm or inches? I'm guessing cm ...


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 6, 2010)

I still need to redesign mine, but I think I have til about L5 before the mesh/molt issue becomes a problem.

I am still leaning towards the spongy shelf lining for the grip, and a VERY cushioned floor. I'm also considering some more radical redesigns - like an upside down pyramid. I'm betting they won't try to molt on a slope, and will drift towards the ceiling. That, or an edged hourglass design, with a cutoff or slide door between the two chambers. Clearly needs a think-through...

The other thing I want to do is rethink the stick issue and maybe go with something like the foam you put on pipes (so you don't hurt yourself). I think they actually have a BETTER grip on the mesh screen than they do with twigs. So what is it that we're really aiming for...? If their little feet thingees (tarsus?) are all the way around the wire of the mesh, then the only way to improve that would be to either glue the tops of their feet in place from the top of the screen (only half kidding) or maybe use a soft plastic or rubber mesh instead, so their feet can actually peirce the mesh itself (and get a lasting hold). Do any of you pros out there have the science behind what keeps them anchored when molting...?


----------



## myles (Nov 6, 2010)

great set up , fair played to you


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, it is in cm. European  

This is my way to keep the humidity high

first we take a small plantbox






I fill it with a layer of sponges






over it is a layer of gravel and I fill it up with water






I pack it in with mosquito netting. So the animals can not drown in the water or stick on the gravel, but just can walk over it.






After that we put in the terrarium






the heat from the lamps do the rest.


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 13, 2010)

Adult female











And a few from the others


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh look at that color!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 14, 2010)

Man, I hope my Idolo's look as kick azz as your's when there adult...

Very nice pics, keep them coming.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2010)

Lot of good ideas here.


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 15, 2010)

She looks so amazing! Love her!


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 22, 2010)

close up from the head

Thank you Léon


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 23, 2010)

is that green color common in idolos?


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 23, 2010)

For the adults it is


----------



## Jesskb (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome pictures! It's threads like this that make me want to get some of these guys.....against my better judgement.


----------

